# MacGe mobile sur iPad ?



## skinch (19 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je vais peut-être me faire taper sur les doigts,mais ça fait 20min que je cherche sur le forum et je n'ai pas trouvé.

Est-il prévu un MacGe Mobile HD ou bien une version universal de la version iPhone ? Si oui, une idée de sa sortie (parce que j'aurai vraiment hate d'en avoir une).

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2010)

Pour un site web, pas besoin de version spécifique comme pour l'iPhone, Safari suffit largement.


----------



## skinch (20 Mai 2010)

Ok, merci pour la réponse.

Selon moi c'est dommage. Je vois avec vos collègues de Mac4ever, leur appli HD est bien pratique et je ne passe que par là pour regarder leur actu, c'est bien plus rapide (et le push est bien pratique pour être prévenu aussi ce que ne fait pas Safari) et pas par Safari.

Donc j'espérais une Appli MacGé HD pour la mettre à côté de celle de Mac4ever.

Mais je respecte le choix car j'imagine que les couts de développements sont important.

Bonne continuation.


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2010)

Tes arguments se tiennent, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## skinch (20 Mai 2010)

Alors on verra ce que l'avenir nous réserve.
Bonne journée et merci pour la réponse rapide.


----------

